#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-15
<FancyBudgie> hi
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-17
<nostalgiccloud> Hi
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-11
<jair> Hello there
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-13
<Katronix> Greetings all, can anyone here help me install the driver for Realtek USB dongle: 0bda:b812 ? I tried to follow the directions here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2378892&page=5 however it seems the API has changed to much from to compile on 4.15.0-23-generic
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-14
<t-dog> hello, just installed budgie and I love it, so far. the top panel bar is overtop my windows and i can't minimize/maximize windows cus the top panel is in the freaken way.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-16
<Luna__> does anyone know how to make a wifi hotspot?
